# TSB for brake caliper painting



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So I was poking around on VW's publication website: http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/ in the dealer section as I got a PW from my dealer. I found a place where they put "soon to be published", "not yet official" documents. Oddly enough, there was one on brake caliper painting/coating. Here is a copy: http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...9.pdf

BC made me do it! LOL



_Modified by spockcat at 8:58 AM 2-6-2005_


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

I should print that out and give it to my Service Manager. I would love to see the look on his face. We should just create our own TSB's for things we know are issues. I demand the chrome rear bumper gaurd, and I know Uriah wants the door sills.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*









thank god my wheels are too heavy for me to move. or else i'd alreayd have them painted.
mdjak and jeff from mass. you guys should paint thinner before your dealer makes you pay for parts and labor.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Ok--is this for real?? I don't want to sound like an idiot for asking, but I can't tell if this is just a joke or those few cool souls who have sweet looking brakes are really screwed bigtime.
It was one of the few mods I was seriously considering.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Ok--is this for real?? I don't want to sound like an idiot for asking, but I can't tell if this is just a joke or those few cool souls who have sweet looking brakes are really screwed bigtime.
It was one of the few mods I was seriously considering.

I believe the Porsche boys had a similar problem on their base Cayenne model that didn't have painted calipers. There were some guys that got into trouble when they painted them post production.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

My service manager mentioned something about this when we were bs'ing about how cool the brake paint looks. I guess it's really a potential problem. I better not do this after all.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sciencegeek)*

guess it kinda makes sense. If the paint can resist heat from the outside seems that it might also keep in heat from escaping. Not sure if I fully believe it, but it's interesting that the TSB says for the dealer to not release the car until the owner has replaced the calipers. Can they do that? I can see them saying the warranty on the brakes is void due to the modification but I can't imagine that they'd be able to keep someone's car from them.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

nooooooooooooooooooooooo.
but all the ricers paint their caliper.....


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_nooooooooooooooooooooooo.
but all the ricers paint their caliper.....









That could be a new sales pitch for VW. They repo all of the ricemobiles to keep their customers' good names intact.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (xplay)*

can't see the PDF, can somebody e-mail it to me?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Juaser)*

Right click, do "Save Target As"... usually works when @$%@# Acrobat is acting up.
They could definitely keep your 'egg. They wouldn't want to be liable for you driving around in a Touareg with 4 time-bombs for brakes.
Imagine the lawsuits when that happens at high speed on a busy highway!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (rinaic)*

Exactly. All of a sudden you have a 5500lb object hurling at you at 60mph. Scary. Nobody wants to be at a stoplight in front of mdjack!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (xplay)*

i'm driving last at the NE rally.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i'm driving last at the NE rally.

Oh yeah? Looking to be the last one in the pile-up?

What happened to these bold words?

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i'll lead.... i'm about 0.5lbs lighter than all of you guys... see if any of u can catch up with me









Seems if you were worried about brake failure, you'd want to be first so you could watch the dust cloud from the rear-view!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

I don't know man, sounds a bit off to me. I don't understand how painting the calipers would take away the brake assembly's ability to dissipate heat. Heat dissipation on the most part is handled by the brake rotors and their particular design and build. On the other hand, I don't think I'd want to paint my calipers anyhow, not on an SUV anyway. I'm surprised no one here has gone and bought aftermarket brakes though.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So I was poking around on VW's publication website: http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/ in the dealer section as I got a PW from my dealer. I found a place where they put "soon to be published", "not yet official" documents. Oddly enough, there was one on brake caliper painting/coating. Here is a copy: http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...9.pdf 

spockcat, can you please e-mail me off the advance copy of the Touareg loyalty TSB: TSB-04-2-05; You know the same one that allowed you to get original sticker value towards your V10 trade in. I want to put in my request to upgrade mine under the same program.








Yes folks this is the TSB for loyal US 1st year Touareg owners that gets you sticker value towards another Touareg! No refunds will be allowed, first come first serve, yada yada yada... Applies to US Touaregs Vin < 50xxx and delivered to dealers pre 01/04 with the old sticker price.
Grazie


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

Man, what a bunch of suckers. I won't even bother looking. What a load of crap. 
I definitely detect a jealous Spock.
And if anybody thinks I'm going to have my brakes done at the dealer when it needs it, they're crazy. They probably charge a thousand bucks. I have a very talented mechanic who just saved me over 500 dollars on my son's Lexus. The dealer charged me 800 for rear rotors and pads with labor.
My friend (yes, I have a few, very few) just did it for just the cost of parts in front, less than 300.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_...If the paint can resist heat from the outside seems that it might also keep in heat from escaping. Not sure if I fully believe it, but it's interesting that the TSB says for the dealer to not release the car until the owner has replaced the calipers. Can they do that? I can see them saying the warranty on the brakes is void due to the modification but I can't imagine that they'd be able to keep someone's car from them.

It does seem odd that brake paint manufacturers would not take the insulative properties of the paint into account when creating the product. I went to the Brembo web site and they had pictures of painted brake calipers on their site:
http://www.brembo.com/ENG/Performance/
http://www.brembo.com/ENG/Perf...rakes/
http://www.brembo.com/ENG/Performance/TailorMade/
I wonder what paint they're using? Or maybe the paint is used for advertizing purposes, only?
(And musn't forget the decal - I wonder what it's insulative properties are?)
It also seems odd that they would not release the truck back to you. I guess you could take a dealer to court to get your truck back.








I was actually looking forward to undertaking this little project. I guess I'll have to return the yellow paint I'd picked up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_My service manager mentioned something about this when we were bs'ing about how cool the brake paint looks. I guess it's really a potential problem. I better not do this after all.










I called my SM this morning because he and I discussed doing this mod after I saw it posted a few weeks ago. He indicated that the TSB was emailed to dealers at the end of last week. 
The SM told me another guy who owns a V6 had painted his calipers black. Said they looked good. He said the guy was absolutely BS when he called him and told him about the TSB.
They had to order the parts ($368 each x 4). Good news is they were in the country so the replacement is going to be done later this week. Bad news is the guy is out $1,472 plus labor which was going to be another $200+/-.






















Thank God I didn't do this one.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Oh yeah? Looking to be the last one in the pile-up?


better view from the end.
and i'm pretty good at defensive driving.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

Although I truly feel this is a load of BS (and I don't mean that Spock made it up), and definitely along the lines of 'NEVER USE WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION HITCHES," which we full well know people are using with no problems and in fact couldn't trailer these huge 22' Airstream trailers without, I have contacted Tirerack to see what their technogeeks have to say on the subject.
Wouldn't it be amazing if they got scared and offered to buy me new calipers?
I must say that it all sounds like "lawyer talk" to me, just VWOA covering their real big and smelly arses.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Exactly. All of a sudden you have a 5500lb object hurling at you at 60mph. Scary. Nobody wants to be at a stoplight in front of mdjack!!

Noooo, or behind him, well maybe


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/PDFfiles/TSB-00-03-09.pdf* »_*WARRANTY
Replacement parts and labor are NOT
covered for this TSB. Furthermore, future 
brake related warranty service is void. *

Wow, if this is the real deal, they're not taking any prisioners. 
Since it's a TSB, is it manditory for the dealers to perform and enforce or is it just if a customer complains about their brakes (and they have painted them)?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_
Wow, if this is the real deal, they're not taking any prisioners. 
Since it's a TSB, is it manditory for the dealers to perform and enforce or is it just if a customer complains about their brakes (and they have painted them)?

According to my SM, yes. Therefore, its not worth doing.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

Thanks BC, I have been thinking about painting them since the topic first came up and like the others above, I'm glad I didn't (truth is I'm getting older and lazier).
EDIT: Nice BravoSierra job Bravo.










_Modified by Bill 2158 at 4:18 PM 6-23-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

OK, Spock, where can we find this mysterious TSB on vw.ddsltd? I have looked everywhere for it and have not come up with it.
Oh BTW, that TSB looks like it might be forged. Why is the top header all blurry and non selectable and bitmapped, but the rest of it is selectable and vector based?










_Modified by aircooled at 1:02 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (aircooled)*

Notice that Spockcat said he has access to the "dealer section" of vw.ddsltd. So, he can see documents that common people like us cannot!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (treglvr)*

Damn. Well, my other question still stands.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (aircooled)*

Probably because it is: "soon to be published", "not yet official". I'm sure they will clean it up when it is official.


----------



## knightPhlight (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

Hmm... most TSBs have are produced by iText in version 5.x format with an author tag of: Volkswagen of America, Inc. 
And this one is was created in WordPerfect and exported using Acrobat PDFWriter by a guy named Brian.
Brian doesn't happen to publish White House press releases does he? They routinely run into the same idiosyncrasies.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (knightPhlight)*

hey i come here to get away from geek speak


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (knightPhlight)*


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_hey i come here to get away from geek speak









ROTFLMAO


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (treg4574)*

I just made a call to my mechanic at Glen Cove Ferrari and he said to NEVER paint a caliper. In asking him about my 993 he mentioned that its POWDER COATED, NOT PAINTED!!!!!


_Modified by Leweyb at 5:17 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

This very strange as the Brembos are big and beefy and it hard to imagine that paint could substantially effect the heat dissipation of the system.
The factory C5 Corvette has dull grey finished calipers while the higher performance ZO6 is supplied with the same caliper painted with gloss paint?










_Modified by See5 at 5:00 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (knightPhlight)*


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (4x4s)*

Thats not paint its powder coating. I just looked at mine and the powder coating runs right up to the porsche lettering which I cannot identify whether its paint, they are glossy though...hmm, glad I didnt insulate my calipers, adn I was ready to...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_
Wow, if this is the real deal, they're not taking any prisioners. 
Since it's a TSB, is it manditory for the dealers to perform and enforce or is it just if a customer complains about their brakes (and they have painted them)?

When is the last time anyone heard of something having to do with brakes that were covered by a warranty?
And I don't know who your dealer is, but mine has to have TSBs shoved under his nose to even know they exist. With all the other technospeak going on here, I'm now almost certain that spock and bc cooked this up to drive me crazy. WELL, IT WON'T WORK. KNOW WHY? BECAUSE I'M, TO QUOTE URI, ALREADY FUGGIN CRAZY.

_Modified by mdjak at 9:27 PM 6-22-2004_


_Modified by mdjak at 9:27 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (knightPhlight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knightPhlight* »_Hmm... most TSBs have are produced by iText in version 5.x format with an author tag of: Volkswagen of America, Inc. 
And this one is was created in WordPerfect and exported using Acrobat PDFWriter by a guy named Brian.

spockcat sent me some screwy file he downloaded from the vw dealer site. It was all garbled for him. I couldn't open it with anything except my version of WordPefect for the text. For some reason, the top of the page was a different format than the text. I messed around with it for at least 30 minutes until I got it into a format that was legible. I then printed it to a PDF file and sent it back to spockcat. It looks like crap, but at least its readable.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_When is the last time anyone heard of something having to do with brakes that were covered by a warranty?
*When I owned my last GMC Envoy that had bad brake calipers from the factory. Its not uncommon.*
And I don't know who your dealer is, but mine has to have TSBs shoved under his nose to even know they exist.
*My dealer is good about keeping up with the TSBs. He was aware of the brake caliper painting issue.*
With all the other technospeak going on here, I'm now almost certain that spock and bc cooked this up to drive me crazy. 
*Yea, and we got all these other people to post as well about the experiences with painted calipers.







sciencegeek, leweyb, etc. read their posts in this thread. Better yet, call your dealer and get it from him.
Regardless, I wouldn't be taking any chances with those brakes. Its just not safe; nor is it considerate to the others on the road that may be endangered should your brakes overheat and fail. 5,300 lbs. is a lot of mass at 55+ mph.*


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

To say something was wrong with a GMC is redundant.
Your dealer is definitely not the norm, at least according to the majority of posts on this forum.
I read their posts. 
As fas as being inconsiderate to others on the road. I witnessed quite a few people downing beer after beer at a certain Eggtogether I attended and then driving Christina's Egg quite quickly down the road, after which they drove their own home, some a very long way. 
Perhaps it might be a concern when descending the Auto Road, but with hill descent, I'll probably never have to touch the pedal. In normal highway driving, I'm quite certain it will not be a problem.
However, if they do disintegrate, I'll be the first to post it.
BTW, you think messing with the air suspension and lowering the car below factory standards might cause a problem? Ya think if VWOA got wind of that mod, they might put out a TSB with regard to that also? I do.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_To say something was wrong with a GMC is redundant.
Your dealer is definitely not the norm, at least according to the majority of posts on this forum.
I read their posts. 
As fas as being inconsiderate to others on the road. I witnessed quite a few people downing beer after beer at a certain Eggtogether I attended and then driving Christina's Egg quite quickly down the road, after which they drove their own home, some a very long way. 
Perhaps it might be a concern when descending the Auto Road, but with hill descent, I'll probably never have to touch the pedal. In normal highway driving, I'm quite certain it will not be a problem.
However, if they do disintegrate, I'll be the first to post it.
BTW, you think messing with the air suspension and lowering the car below factory standards might cause a problem? Ya think if VWOA got wind of that mod, they might put out a TSB with regard to that also? I do.

You may be correct about most of what you write, but I do NOT drink. I never have; so you got the wrong guy at your shindig. Get your facts straight.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

hmm, ya know they've already tried to pull the "your aftermarket nav is the problem with your ...fill in the blank."


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

I never said you drank. I know you were drinking soda along with me.
There were people who came from Mass, from South Jersey, and from Ct. Those are also a long way.
And I've read car mags for years now. What do they report after using brakes repeatedly in sudden, panic stops, when they get extremely hot without time to dissipate heat? Some experience fade, others not. 
If my brakes do fail (which I've never heard of, even after doing about 25 years of civil lawsuits involving every kind of accident imaginable. In fact, no one ever even offered it as an excuse for causing an accident that I've ever heard of, and between me and my fellow reporters, working in Brooklyn, Manhattan, and now White Plains, I would say that's about 300 years of experience combined.) I'll just open my door and drag my feet like Fred Flinstone.


_Modified by mdjak at 10:19 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

Hey, I think your brakes look great, even though hypothetically they might kill people.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

It wasn't me.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

I hope this is only a Touareg thing because my Passat has painted brakes.







I can see how the paint shields the heat from escaping the caliper thus making it harder to stop but I wonder if it makes _that_ big of a difference?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Hey, I think your brakes look great, even though hypothetically they might kill people.


Thanks, and just remember, guns don't kill people, people kill people.
I happen to be a very defensive driver. There are occasions I will follow traffic, or recently caravan with some harleys and another black egg at around 105 mph for a short time. However, I seem to remember posts, some from one of our most popular posters, where he runs the back roads in sport mode at well into the triple digits. I guess that's not inconsiderate though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (1Point8TDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Point8TDan* »_.... but I wonder if it makes _that_ big of a difference? 

Do you think VWoA would go to the trouble of posting a TSB for their dealers if it makes a difference?????
Remember the Audi transmission litigation?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Makbros)*

Did I say anything about a person from Brooklyn? I didn't think so. You had your lovely family with you. I would have definitely noticed if you had. 
And I'm not trying to be holier than thou. In the old, very old days, I'm sure I drove with one too many drinks in me. In fact, I have a friend who hit and killed two young people many years ago while he was drunk, and he still drinks heavily. 
My point is that this is being blown far out of proportion. 
I hope VW doesn't find out we replace the High beams with more powerful ones. That will be the next TSB. Might fry the wires and cause a fire. I wonder if that will be covered under warranty.
I hope VW doesn't find out we turned off the seat belt chime. They will surely turn it back on.
Seems I heard of a recall (and I have a very early VIN) re: rear seat belts. Has anyone received a notice?
Has anyone received a letter regarding the towing incident?
This is all a bunch of bull****.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (See5)*









like the VTEC badge.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

So Spock and Bravo...How many pages does this topic have to get to before you tell us this is all a prank.....8 pages, 10 pages or more?








This could go on for days, and get even larger than Spock's big secret.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Do you think VWoA would go to the trouble of posting a TSB for their dealers if it makes a difference?????
Remember the Audi transmission litigation?

How much "trouble" is it? They have some secretary take dictation and post it.
I also seem to remember the Audi sudden acceleration issue, and it was really people putting their foot on the gas instead of the brake. I was hit head on by an old lady who admitted to doing just that.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_So Spock and Bravo...How many pages does this topic have to get to before you tell us this is all a prank.....8 pages, 10 pages or more?








This could go on for days, and get even larger than Spock's big secret.









With all the "heat" they are taking, they'll never admit it. And even if it is not. it's much ado about nothing.
I love the way they look and they are staying just that way. How often do you see old pieces of crap on the road, belching smoke out of the tailpipe, cracked windshields, wondering how they are going down the road, much less how they are going to stop, but stop they do, even with completely worn out pads and warped rotors.
Nah, mine'll stop, whenever and where ever it has to, on the same dime it always has.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

Spock seems to be conspicuously absent from this topic since he posted same.
I guess he's letting BC take all the "heat."


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

I think the paint would only be an issue if the brakes were really being used at their limit, such as racing or going fast down a mountain pass. VW just wants to try to protect themselves against litigation. Just don't try to blame the brakes if you hit someone.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spock seems to be conspicuously absent from this topic since he posted same.
I guess he's letting BC take all the "heat."

I'm not sure what "heat" there is. Spockcat is at a hockey game. I believe he posted earlier in the day. 
He posted a TSB that he thought would be helpful. Apparently, you don't take it very seriously or not at all. That's your decision.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

All I can say at this point is that if this is a hoax, both you and Spock risk being banned from this forum. I just read the rules and what I believe you are doing (and now have evidence of) is not permissible. Please keep in mind that I emailed the TSB to "[email protected] Should you have any doubt about that, email her and ask her. Also, please take into consideration that your little joke, if that is what it is, has defamed the company that manufactures the paint kit and I don't think they would take kindly to it.
Therefore, if this is a joke (and I'm sure glad to know that Spock reports to you whenever he's doing hockey games, which season is now over) the time has come to come clean. This may have mushroomed and caused more concern than the paint itself.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

Maybe this will be the last word. I believe this forum is supported by its sponsors. I can't help but notice that there's a sponsor right at the bottom of this post advertizing caliper paint kits. I'm sure they too will be pleased, if nonplussed, over your "joke."
I truly think you guys have gone too far now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
Therefore, if this is a joke (and I'm sure glad to know that Spock reports to you whenever he's doing hockey games, which season is now over) 

Mark, I was really at a hockey game. Men's league runs all summer: http://www.championsskatingcen....php  
I was working the 9:20 pm game tonight. http://www.championsskatingcen...4.htm


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Maybe this will be the last word. I believe this forum is supported by its sponsors. I can't help but notice that there's a sponsor right at the bottom of this post advertizing caliper paint kits. I'm sure they too will be pleased, if nonplussed, over your "joke."
I truly think you guys have gone too far now.

No one said it was a joke. At least not yet. Have to wait for spock or bc to own up to it if it was. 
Even if it was, is it really that much different than riling you up over the inability to post pics?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_No one said it was a joke. At least not yet. Have to wait for spock or bc to own up to it if it was. 
Even if it was, is it really that much different than riling you up over the inability to post pics?









OK, it was a joke. A little hoax on Mark since he showed us his obsession with his calipers. I think we had him going for a little while too.
Good Night Mark.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
OK, it was a joke. A little hoax on Mark since he showed us his obsession with his calipers. I think we had him going for a little while too.
Good Night Mark.

Pleasant dreams Mark.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sendero)*

Well, the fact that I lodged a complaint with the Tirerack today and sent them the fraudulent and forged TSB might make it slightly different.
The fact that the forum is a place for interchange of information and not bald faced lies might make it slightly different.
The fact that two of the most prolific and knowledgeable contributors on this forum have broken the rules might make it slightly different.

The fact that one of the forum's major advertisers has had one of their major products called into question might make it slightly different.
But then again, I'm one of the least knowledgeable contributors to this forum, so maybe it really isn't any different.
I leave that for you to decide.
Obviously this post was posted before the last two.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

For the record.. I dont think I've ever called you crazy, Mark.. I have torn you apart on image posting skills, however








At any rate - I think ya'll need to CHILL!!!!








Anyhow the jig is up and it was just a hoax.. I wouldnt read too much into it. If anything the advertisers should be happy that so much attention was called to their product. Especially now that its validated.
(Post was edited because it was originaly drafted before the "confession")


_Modified by Uriah at 11:48 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (bravocharlie)*

The rest of us with RED brakes will sleep better too.








Thanks to Bravo and Spock for adding a bit of spice to the forum one more time.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Uriah)*

Hey Uri, if Meat is not allowed to tell you when to go to bed, you are not allowed to tell us to chill out.
And who said you were drinking too many beers? A little defensive, no?
And I never said you called me crazy, I was merely using your inventive spelling for the f word. That's what I was quoting. Or maybe once again I have you confused with Meat, as you are both close in size.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

This is nucking futs...
You got Punk'd is all that happened and its not that big a deal...
Just take a bow and let's all call it a night...


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

I was going to get into Physics of the paint causing a concern but I guess I won't now.








On a side note, look what I did to my calipes today.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I should print that out and give it to my Service Manager. I would love to see the look on his face. *We should just create our own TSB's for things we know are issues. *I demand the chrome rear bumper gaurd, and I know Uriah wants the door sills.

This thread was great. Iv'e been chuckling about it since it started. Mishref was the first to respond to spocks initial post. He was subtle, but it was pretty clear to him and several others that spock was teasing.















I drink beer.








(P.S., spock, you may want to edit the initial post to make it clear that it's a joke. I could see this going on forever and getting a lot of other folks upset.)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
You got Punk'd is all that happened and its not that big a deal...


Ashton is ssssooooo hot
*droooooooooooool*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

BTW, mdjak, your brakes really do look good. Perhaps some of the teasing was a bit of jealousy.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (hotdaymnitzbao)*

you just wanted page three, post piggie
Ashton hot? He does nothing for me.
Can someone pls paint MY calipers, I've not got the time, and they look most choice.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

What do you need painted calipers for? you have your Porsche..








Gimme the Porsche and I'll paint your calipers.. 
Heck, I'd paint your whole house!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_...
Gimme the Porsche and I'll paint your calipers.. 
Heck, I'd paint your whole house!









Just don't paint his porch.
(old joke)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_you just wanted page three, post piggie
Ashton hot? He does nothing for me.
Can someone pls paint MY calipers, I've not got the time, and they look most choice.

You still have stock wheels on that thing?


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (spockcat)*

GOOD FAKE!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (SERVICEMANGLER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SERVICEMANGLER* »_GOOD FAKE!









Thanks. Apparently, mdjak didn't think so!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Let us know as soon as someone comes in and asks you about it SM. I'm sure it will make it to some service departments before too long!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

The PDF has been removed. So unless they have already saved or printed the thing, it will only be word of mouth.


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You made me laugh - my QTM laughed too - but the VW lawyers didn't think it was really funny and are checking for fraud!








I am looking to just leave a bit of verbage in between before I say - just kidding about the lawyers!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The PDF has been removed. So unless they have already saved or printed the thing, it will only be word of mouth.

I wonder how many times it was downloaded and saved? And how many times it may have been, or will be, reposted elsewhere on the net.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

You know what would be funny, If someone thought it was real. Then it began to circulate around VW-dealers. And they actually followed out what was written in the TSB. Some of the dealers out there have no idea whats going on. I bet a few of them will mistake it for the real thing and never check the official vw site.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

Apparently someone did. But I think we have almost crossed the line teasing mdjak on this one.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Apparently someone did. But I think we have almost crossed the line teasing mdjak on this one.

To be honest, at first I thought it was a good joke, too. But the point where you terminate a joke like this is early, not as late as this was done. I think this is a good lesson in forum citizenship. Let's remember it for the next time someone pulls someone else's leg. (I think it's mdjak's turn







)


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Hey, I think your brakes look great, even though hypothetically they might kill people.


Hear hear... I'm doing mine next week.... the paint has been sitting in my garage for over 3 weeks... this post scared me a bit







!!! 
Come on mdjak.... don't let the bad blood start flowing now.... BC, Spock, mdjak... kiss and make up... stop punkin the poor kid....








mdjak.. you up for Teepee-ing BC's and Spock's house tonight.... You could also put their rides on blocks, put flaming dog Sh!t on their door steps and egg their windows.... Wouldn't the courts consider that justice








BC's comment 
_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Yea, and we got all these other people to post as well about the experiences with painted calipers. sciencegeek, leweyb, etc. read their posts in this thread. Better yet, call your dealer and get it from him.
Regardless, I wouldn't be taking any chances with those brakes. Its just not safe; nor is it considerate to the others on the road that may be endangered should your brakes overheat and fail. 5,300 lbs. is a lot of mass at 55+ mph.

 
Was pretty funny (after I realized it was all a joke) and was the start of getting you Real riled up.....


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_I just made a call to my mechanic at Glen Cove Ferrari and he said to NEVER paint a caliper. In asking him about my 993 he mentioned that its POWDER COATED, NOT PAINTED!!!!!

_Modified by Leweyb at 5:17 PM 6-22-2004_

Did you really do this? or where you going along with the joke ? Just interested in the facts...
No judgment intended.... I caught this thread after it was reveled it was a joke, I may have been researching this all day as well....


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (sup44)*

its true, as for ferrari they do not recommend the coating of their calipers in any way other then the factory non-baked powder coating, I havent gotten the real skinny from porsche, only the ferarri guy I use..which I just sold and deliver to its new owner in two short days


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (See5)*

My guess is that VW is concerned that if the caliper assembly is simply spray painted (rather than having the body of the caliper alone powder coated during the manufacturing process), certain vents, holes, etc. could be plugged up. Also, there may be a difference in the ability of the powder coating to transfer heat (from the casting to the atmosphere) vs. the ability of multiple layers of paint of unknown composition to transfer heat.
Although the lawyers at VW can sometimes be pests, I doubt if they would accept the customer relations consequences associated with their position on replacing all the calipers and not releasing the vehicle unless the engineering guys were quite concerned about the possible consequences of painting the calipers.
On the Phaeton, the very large 8 piston Brembo calipers that are OEM on the V10 TDI and the ROW W12 engines (the so-called 'heavy' Phaetons) have a black powder coat finish on them. The calipers on the rest of the Phaetons are not finished in any way - they are bare. Because of the level of attention that VW paid to fit and finish on the Phaeton, I get the impression that they left these smaller calipers bare for a reason, not simply to save $1 a wheel during the manufacturing process.
Michael


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (PanEuropean)*

Are you kidding? You're a moderator? Have you read this post? This was a FAKE, F-A-K-E, a slap in the face to your very own advertisers on this site who pay you to run this site by selling their caliper paint on your site.
SPOCK, who apparently can get away with anything while the rest of us get our posts deleted, posted a false and fraudulent TSB that was concocted by BRAVOCHARLIE after I painted my brakes.
It was not funny, caused hard feelings, but went unnoticed by the everpresent Mods.
Now you, a Mod, respond to something that's been dead for close to a year and a half?
As The Donald would say: You're Fired!!!!










_Modified by mdjak at 10:46 PM 9-16-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
*It was not funny,* caused hard feelings, but went unnoticed by the everpresent Mods.


Sorry Mark, much as I like you, and hated to see you be the butt of the joke, it actually _was_ funny. Tho it may have been kept up a bit longer than necessary... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Michaeal, you should read the entire thread...


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (4x4s)*

I'll never forget that thread. This forum has had some great ones!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Sorry Mark, much as I like you, and hated to see you be the butt of the joke, it actually _was_ funny. Tho it may have been kept up a bit longer than necessary... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Michaeal, you should read the entire thread...

I should have been more specific. The particular part that was not funny was when people started personal attacks such as "inconsiderate" putting people in danger if the brakes fail. etc.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_My guess is that VW is concerned that if the caliper assembly is simply spray painted (rather than having the body of the caliper alone powder coated during the manufacturing process), certain vents, holes, etc. could be plugged up. Also, there may be a difference in the ability of the powder coating to transfer heat (from the casting to the atmosphere) vs. the ability of multiple layers of paint of unknown composition to transfer heat.
Although the lawyers at VW can sometimes be pests, I doubt if they would accept the customer relations consequences associated with their position on replacing all the calipers and not releasing the vehicle unless the engineering guys were quite concerned about the possible consequences of painting the calipers.
On the Phaeton, the very large 8 piston Brembo calipers that are OEM on the V10 TDI and the ROW W12 engines (the so-called 'heavy' Phaetons) have a black powder coat finish on them. The calipers on the rest of the Phaetons are not finished in any way - they are bare. Because of the level of attention that VW paid to fit and finish on the Phaeton, I get the impression that they left these smaller calipers bare for a reason, not simply to save $1 a wheel during the manufacturing process.
Michael

My, oh my, oh my ...
One of us is in the Twilight Zone - and here's a hint - it's not me, Michael.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (henna gaijin)*

//Bell ringing " Bring out your dead...Bring out your ded"


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (anothercar)*

Always read to end of post before opening mouth/keyboard










_Modified by Jeff from Mass at 8:40 AM 9-17-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (Jeff from Mass)*

Yeah, I think it's called engage brain before starting tongue.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (mdjak)*

mdjak, 4x4s, henna gaijin:
Sorry, I did NOT read the whole thread - I just read page 1. I've been in Somalia for the past week (where I am now), and the only internet access I have is a 9,600 bps satellite dial-up. It takes about one minute to load a single page - assuming no photos.
I completly missed that it was a joke - I just read the first half-dozen posts on page 1, then responded.
Michael


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: TSB for brake caliper painting (PanEuropean)*

This was a good one, though a bit late for April Fools. If you think about it, the paint would likely discolour, blister, crack or even catch fire long before the metal in the calipers would be compromised.


----------

